# Where Did The Nickname Jimmy Come From?



## gohardkandahar (6 Apr 2009)

Apparently it means a Sig Op/ Rad Op? Where the heck they come up with that nick name?  ???


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Apr 2009)

It's because of the startling resemblance of Mercury to General Cox in the shower.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Apr 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> It's because of the startling resemblance of Mercury to General Cox in the shower.


 :rofl:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Apr 2009)

One school of thought has the name derived from a British Signal Corps boxer, Jimmy Emblem, who was an Army Champion in 1924 and represented the Corps from 1921 to 1929.

http://2sig.kraftysworld.co.uk/other/jimmy.htm

In the Canadian Army, a signaller is often referred to as a "Jimmy" in reference to the picture of Mercury (Greek: Hermes), the roman messenger of the gods, which is referred to as Jimmy. The most widely accepted theory of where the name Jimmy comes from is a Royal Signals boxer, called Jimmy Emblem, who was the British Army Champion in 1924 and represented the Royal Corps of Signals from 1921 to 1924. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signaller

Google is your friend.


----------



## gohardkandahar (6 Apr 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> One school of thought has the name derived from a British Signal Corps boxer, Jimmy Emblem, who was an Army Champion in 1924 and represented the Corps from 1921 to 1929.
> 
> http://2sig.kraftysworld.co.uk/other/jimmy.htm
> 
> ...



Thank you master my googlefu is weak!  ;D Cool, thanks for the info!


----------

